# my cycle whats the best way to do this ??



## hardworker09 (Aug 31, 2010)

hey im 19 i weigh 226 pounds at 10% bf my diet is 6 egg whites LIGHT CARBS from yogurt in morning protien shake post morning workout then lunch chicken breast slices from my formen grill NO CARBS then another work out from the MMA class i teach and then another protien shake and for dinner i have fish from my formen grill NO CARBS im looken to decrease my bf to about 5% and keep my weight above 220 

i bought tren hex100 at 10 ml and test prop100 at 10 ml with turnabolin10 mgs at 100 pills and some hcg 5000ius whats the best way to take this so i can get the results i want ?? thanks guys


----------



## hardworker09 (Sep 2, 2010)

does anybody know ???


----------



## completeidiot (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey I am 19 and teach MMA class.


----------



## hardworker09 (Sep 3, 2010)

kool where at?  i do it to =) i help at mack training in spring hill so how long u been training ?


----------

